# WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?



## Jonas_woe (18. April 2018)

*WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Hallo Freunde, 

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich WOW
Und zwar: Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist das Spiel mittlerweile wirklich nahezu tot? 
Man hört meiner Meinung nach immer weniger von dem Game.

Damals wollte ich es mir unbedingt holen, doch die monatlichen Kosten schreckten mich ab (war Schüler) 
Doch mittlerweile bin ich in einer Ausbildung und hätte keine Probleme mit den Kosten.
Ja ich mag solche Spiele, eignet sich ja auch perfekt zum streamen, aber gerade als Neueinsteiger, welcher sich kaum mit WOW auskennt, ist es dann noch empfehlenswert? 
Gerne eure Meinung posten, würde mich freuen!
Klar ist es immer eine persönliche Sache, aber vielleicht enstehen ja auch interessante Diskussionen rund um das Game.

Grüße Jonas


----------



## Laudian (18. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Nein, WoW ist nicht tot - Es gibt gegen Ende eines Addons aber immer eine kurze Phase, in der man kaum etwas machen kann wenn man schon auf höchstem Level ist.

Das nächste Addon kommt im August, wir befinden uns gerade also in solch einer "toten Phase".

Wenn man neu ist und erst einmal Level 110 werden muss, ist das aber relativ egal, da kannst du auch durchaus jetzt anfangen, um das Spiel kennenzulernen.
Wenn das neue Addon rauskommt und du direkt mit den anderen mitspielen möchtest, solltest du schon einen Level 110 Char mit etwas Equip haben und den auch halbwegs spielen können.


----------



## azzih (18. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Nein tot ist es nicht spielen selbst hier im Westen wohl noch paar Millionen Leute.

Allerdings lass es mich mal freundlich ausdrücken: Die Spielergemeine ist nicht sehr einsteigerfreundlich und bei Fehlern im Gruppenspiel wirst du geflamt und aus der Gruppe geschmissen. Im Grunde dreht ich das Spiel im Endgame nur darum möglichst zeiteffektiv immer den gleichen Gruppencontent abzufarmen. Du als Neuling bist für die meisten da nur ein Störfaktor.

Allerdings ist das Spiel selbst durchaus einsteigerfreundlich. Weiss nicht ob sie mittlerweile den Levelcontent überarbeitet haben, hiess mal irgendwann sie wollten Levelgeschwindigkeit anpassen um das Spielerlebnis zu verbessern. War nämlich viel zu einfach und schnell...


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Also du kannst es ja einfach mal testen, mittlerweile kriegst du ja das BattleChest recht günstig, du hast ja meist direkt 30 Tage Spielzeit dabei. Es spielen auf jeden Fall noch mehr als genug Leute


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Erst mal danke für die antworten. 
Hört sich gut an und das man als Einsteiger geflamt wird ist ja iwie überall so  

Wie teuer ist das Game denn momentan? (Meine damit die monatlichen Kosten) Und sind alle DLCs notwendig oder reicht es den neusten DLC zu kaufen? 

Habe übrigens auch mal gehört das man WOW auf einem privaten Server kostenfrei spielen kann aber mich nie damit auseinandergesetzt :/


----------



## Torben456 (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

WoW Key kaufen, WoW cd key für World of Warcraft - MMOGA Hier 8,99€, das geht dann erstmal bis Warlords of Draenor, da solltest du ne Weile mit beschäftigt sein, dann kannst du ja wenn es dir gefällt das Addon Legion dazu holen und dann das diese Jahr erscheinende Addon 

Private Server empfehle ich nicht, da mir da immer zu wenige Spieler unterwegs sind..


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> WoW Key kaufen, WoW cd key für World of Warcraft - MMOGA Hier 8,99€, das geht dann erstmal bis Warlords of Draenor, da solltest du ne Weile mit beschäftigt sein, dann kannst du ja wenn es dir gefällt das Addon Legion dazu holen und dann das diese Jahr erscheinende Addon
> 
> Private Server empfehle ich nicht, da mir da immer zu wenige Spieler unterwegs sind..



Und die monatlichen Kosten worauf belaufen die sich?


----------



## lunaticx (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings lass es mich mal freundlich ausdrücken: Die Spielergemeine ist nicht sehr einsteigerfreundlich und bei Fehlern im Gruppenspiel wirst du geflamt und aus der Gruppe geschmissen. Im Grunde dreht ich das Spiel im Endgame nur darum möglichst zeiteffektiv immer den gleichen Gruppencontent abzufarmen. Du als Neuling bist für die meisten da nur ein Störfaktor.



Unfreundliche Leute gibt es in jedem MMO / Onlinespiel
Die Flamer gab es auch zu Vanillazeiten ... 
Such dir ne Gilde und bestreite mit den Mates den Content 



Jonas_woe schrieb:


> Und die monatlichen Kosten worauf belaufen die sich?



Je nachdem wie du zahlst ... 

es gibt 1-Monat, 3-Monats - und 6 Monatsabos (12,99€, 11,99€, 10,99) wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe.
Du kannst aber auch durch Ingamegold eine WoW-Marke kaufen (sozusagen Ingamegold zu Echtgeld) und darüber dein Monatsabo zahlen.


----------



## hazelol (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

wow lohnt sich aufjedenfall, es ist mmn mit abstand, das beste mmorpg was es derzeit gibt und dann nun seit über 10 jahren. es bietet einfach maßig content, den mittlerweile jeder sehen kann. wenn du anfangen willst, ist jetzt aufjedenfall der richtige zeitpunkt. du hast noch genug zeit um dich in wow zurechtzufinden, dir nen charakter zuleveln dich einzuspielen und dann direkt mit dem neuen addon durchstarten.


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Also 1. bin gerade am Anfang solcher Games eher nicht so auf Clans/Gilden aus.. Erst mal ins Game kommen und wohl fühlen!
2. Habe momentan noch eine 6K Internetleitung und kriege erst Anfang nächsten bis Mitte nächsten Monats eine neue Leitung (50k), denn mit 6K das alles downloaden wäre Wahnsinn...  

Gibt es denn Einsteigerfreundliche Klassen? Ohne viel Knowhow für den Anfang  
Oder ist alles gleich schwer/leicht?


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



hazelol schrieb:


> wow lohnt sich aufjedenfall, es ist mmn mit abstand, das beste mmorpg was es derzeit gibt und dann nun seit über 10 jahren. es bietet einfach maßig content, den mittlerweile jeder sehen kann. wenn du anfangen willst, ist jetzt aufjedenfall der richtige zeitpunkt. du hast noch genug zeit um dich in wow zurechtzufinden, dir nen charakter zuleveln dich einzuspielen und dann direkt mit dem neuen addon durchstarten.



Aber muss/sollte ich mir nicht erst mal jedes Addon holen und durchzocken? Damit ich auf dem gleichen Stand/Charlevel wie die Anderen bin? 
Hatte früher mal gehört, dass man durch verschiedene Addons auch zusätzliche Levelfreischaltet und somit den Char höher leveln kann.


----------



## hazelol (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

glaube für 49 euro hast du alle addons inkl. dem neuen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



hazelol schrieb:


> glaube für 49 euro hast du alle addons inkl. dem neuen wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Laudian (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Und die 6k Leitung ist garkein Problem.

WoW lädt am Anfang nur die unbedingt notwendigen Daten runter und du kannst sehr schnell losspielen. Die ganzen Maps und Dungeons werden dann während des Spielens nachgeladen.

In der Grundversion sind immer alle Addons außer dem aktuellen dabei, also aktuell müsste man Legion noch extra kaufen. Legion gibt es aber (zumindest bei Blizzard) aber garnicht mehr einzeln zu kaufen, stattdessen ist es im neuen Upgradepaket zu ybsttle for Azeroth direkt enthalten.

Das Grundspiel kostet aktuell 15€, das Upgradepaket 45€. Beides zusammen kostet aktuell 50€, wenn man wirklich anfangen möchte, sollte man also gleich dazu greifen.

Bei dem Paket ist dann eine Charachteraufwertung auf 110 inklusive, nutze das als Anfänger aber nicht, sondern lern das Spiel erst einmal kennen...
Eine Gilde wirst du nicht brauchen zum Leveln, auch PvP kannst du später gut ohne machen.
Wenn du raiden möchtest, also in 10-30er Gruppen einzelne Bosse legen, kommt es sehr auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad an.
Auf normal findet man noch häufig spontan Gruppen, auf heroisch schon seltener und auf mythisch kommst du ohne Gilde erst garnicht rein. Es gibt aber auch ein sehr gutes Dungeonsystem mit 5er Gruppen und dynamischem Schwierigkeitsgrad, sodass für jeden etwas dabei ist.

Zum Leveln ist das aber alles erstmal unwichtig, da findet man Dungeongruppen ohne Probleme und Questen geht idR alleine auch sehr gut.


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Und die 6k Leitung ist garkein Problem.
> 
> WoW lädt am Anfang nur die unbedingt notwendigen Daten runter und du kannst sehr schnell losspielen. Die ganzen Maps und Dungeons werden dann während des Spielens nachgeladen.
> 
> ...



Und PC-Anforderungen wie sehen die aus? Habe nämlich nicht gerade den besten PC... 
Wollte mir zum Oktober hin einen neuen kaufen, aber dachte eig das Spiele wie WOW auf dem laufen.


----------



## Laudian (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Ich bin leider kein Hellseher, ohne deinen PC zu kennen kann ich nichts sagen^^

Insbesondere in den großen Städten ist eine hohe CPU Leistung gefragt, da kann es auf schwächeren Maschinen schnell laggen.
In der freien Welt bist du mit einem schwächeren Rechner sber in der Regel gut dabei, denn WoW lässt sich von den Grafikoptionen sehr weit runterstellen.


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich bin leider kein Hellseher, ohne deinen PC zu kennen kann ich nichts sagen^^
> 
> Insbesondere in den großen Städten ist eine hohe CPU Leistung gefragt, da kann es auf schwächeren Maschinen schnell laggen.
> In der freien Welt bist du mit einem schwächeren Rechner sber in der Regel gut dabei, denn WoW lässt sich von den Grafikoptionen sehr weit runterstellen.



Eckdaten zum PC: 
CPU: 
AMD A10-7860K 

Motherboard: 
ASUS A88XM-A

Grafikkarte: 
AMD Radeon R7 

Festplatte: 
DDR3 SDRAM

Monitor: 
Acer K272HL

Netzteil: 
AC230V

Ich hoffe, dass er das packt ..


----------



## Laudian (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Welche R7 genau?

Es wird in Städten und Raids auf jeden Fall höllisch laggen bzw unspielbar sein, Leveln könnte aber funktionieren, wenn auch knapp.

Du kannst dir ja die Probeversion mal runterladen, bis Level20 kann man ohne zu zahlen spielen.


----------



## Jonas_woe (19. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Welche R7 genau?
> 
> Es wird in Städten und Raids auf jeden Fall höllisch laggen bzw unspielbar sein, Leveln könnte aber funktionieren, wenn auch knapp.
> 
> Du kannst dir ja die Probeversion mal runterladen, bis Level20 kann man ohne zu zahlen spielen.



Okay das wäre eine gute Idee, mach ich dann mal wenn ich zuhause bin  

Und zur GPU finde ich nur das: Also habe halt CPU mit integriertem Grafikchip 
Grafikchipsatz	AMD Radeon R7
GPU-Takt	757 MHz


----------



## Magera (23. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Jau...


Aaalso..

1. Wenn dich der download nicht stört, bekommt du WOW aktuell im Blizzard shop als Complete Edition für 49,99 Euro. 
guckst du hier:   https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/product/wow-complete-collection

Da hast du dann schon alles bei.
Wenn dich der download stört wirds teurer. Die Battle Chest kostet derzeit 14,99 und installiert nur das Grundspiel von CD, dannach per Download weiter noch Cata, WotLK, BC, Pandaria, und WoD, Legion und BfA müsstest du dir separat für jeweils 44,99 Euro kaufen. Du hättest aber durch die Battlechest den ersten Monat Game  Time frei.

Die Monats gebühren belaufen sich auf maximal 12,99 Euro im Monat.

Anfänger klasse die sich eignen finde ich aktuell Krieger DD, BeastMaster Hunter, oder den Retri  Pala. wobei das auch Geschmackssache ist.

Mit ner 6K Leitung downloaden ginge, da WOW im Hintergrund runterläd während du schon spielst, dennoch ist ein gewisser Grunddownload nötig wie Laudian schon sagte.

So eine Phase "zwischen Release Phase" vor einem neuen Addon ist teilweise die Beste Zeit um neu einzusteigen.
Die meisten Leute machen gerade ihre Twinks weswegen du menschen in deinem lvl bereich triffst, oder machen Fun Raids denen du dich als neuling anschließen kannst. 
Zudem sind die Matsspotts zum Farmen aktuell nicht überfarmt und du kannst so recht gut und schnell einstiegskapital aufbauen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.

EDIT:
Dein Pc eignet sich mäßig für WOW. Wenn du die Grafiksettings runterschraubst wird es gehen, ob es dir dann optisch gefällt ist deine Sache.


----------



## Basti1988 (30. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

WoW ist zu einem Single Player Spiel mutiert, wenn du viel Wert auf eine Community legst dann würde ich es lassen.

Schau dir lieber die Classic (Privat) Server an, z.B. Kronos III, der ist noch recht neu.


----------



## Laudian (30. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

WoW Singleplayer?
Klar, du kannst das Spiel alleine spielen, aber wenn du Lust auf die höherenSchwierigkeitsgrade hast, dann brauchst du einfach eine eingespielte Gruppe, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Magera (30. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Ich versteh die Aussage auch nicht, das WoW ein Singleplayer Game sein soll.

Klar gerade das LVLn kann man durchaus auch alleine machen, aber selbst das macht in der Gruppe mehr spaß.
Ich finde da TESO deutlich schlimmer, oder BDO.

Aber ja, das mit dem in der Gruppe spielen muss man halt auch wollen, und sich ne Gruppe suchen.. sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Tombet (30. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Mir persönlich gefällt es schon lange nicht mehr. Alle Klassen sind gefühlt Einheitsbrei,  aus meiner Sicht spielen sich alle zu ähnlich.
Alle können alles.


----------



## Magera (30. April 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

also ich kenne noch keinen krieger der heilen kann...


----------



## Laudian (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Unser Tankkrieger ist regelmäßig einer der besten Heiler gewesen im letzten Addon 

Warcraft Logs - Combat Analysis for Warcraft


----------



## Magera (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Was zum... wie kommt nen Krieger auf über 1 Mio Healing? O.o.. und vorallem Wieso?


----------



## Tombet (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Magera schrieb:


> also ich kenne noch keinen krieger der heilen kann...



Als ich damals noch gespielt hatte, beim letzten Addon. Konnten Krieger wenn sie low gingen extrem gegen Heilen und das Automatisch...find ich persönlich stärker als so mancher Heal den man Casten muss.


----------



## Laudian (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Magera schrieb:


> Was zum... wie kommt nen Krieger auf über 1 Mio Healing? O.o.. und vorallem Wieso?



Warcraft Logs - Combat Analysis for Warcraft

Wenn du dir das ansiehst merkst du, das es vor allem 2 Fähigkeiten sind:

Inspiring Presence - You inspire your party or raid members within 60 yards, causing them to be healed for 3% of all damage they deal.

Ignore Pain - Ignoring 90% of the next 247.778 total damage that you take, from any sources.


Und dazu musst du sehen, dass unser Tankkrieger ziemlich gut spielt... 90% Rankings in Mythic sind nicht ohne.


----------



## lunaticx (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

@Laudian
kann hier zwar nicht auf WarcraftLogs zugreifen ... aber wahrhscheinlich hat der Krieger noch die legendären Armschienen an ?
Da gibt es pro 10 verbrauchter Wut 1% Leben zurück (also auch Heal)

@Laudian & Magera
Der Basti1988 ist eben ein Privatserver-Classic-Fan und bekommt seine Rosarotebrille nicht abgesetzt.
Da sprichst du gegen eine Wand ...


----------



## Laudian (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Ja, die hat er an, machen aber nur 7% seiner Heilung aus, also nicht soooo viel...


----------



## Basti1988 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



lunaticx schrieb:


> @Laudian
> kann hier zwar nicht auf WarcraftLogs zugreifen ... aber wahrhscheinlich hat der Krieger noch die legendären Armschienen an ?
> Da gibt es pro 10 verbrauchter Wut 1% Leben zurück (also auch Heal)
> 
> ...



Ah da ist die "Rosarote Brille" wieder. 

Ich sag da nichts mehr zu denn das gleiche könnte ich ja von den "Legendary, Legendary, wer will nochmal wer hat noch nicht"-Fanboys sagen. 

Denke es ist besser wenn wir uns über das Thema WoW nicht unterhalten. Da gehen die Meinungen einfach zu "krass" auseinander.


----------



## Magera (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

@lunaticx
Das ist ja niocht mal das Problem. ich persönlich habe auch nichts gegen P-Server.
Habe selbst mal auf einem gespielt und bin durch den zum Offi gekommen, einfach weil ich mir gesagt habe, 
das ich die Bugs (auch wenn es nur wenige waren) und die geringe Spielerzahl nicht mehr haben will. 
außerdem wollte ich auch fortschreitenden Kontent. 

Basti ist glaube ich einfach nur ein allgemeiner WOW hasser, der lieber sowas sinbefreites wie BDO spielt.


----------



## Basti1988 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Magera schrieb:


> @lunaticx
> 
> Basti ist glaube ich einfach nur ein allgemeiner WOW hasser, der lieber sowas sinbefreites wie BDO spielt.



Nein, ich liebe das Spiel in seiner Ursprünglichen Form. Ich spiele täglich auf einem Privat Server und habe dort viele nette Kontakte mit denen ich gerne spiele. 

Ich spiele selbst seit der Beta und habe auch sehr erfolgreich in Classic geraidet (55. Kel Thuzad World Kill/ von 66) und BC ebenfalls in Sunwell. In WotLK jedoch habe ich mich nicht mehr "Heimisch" im Spiel gefühlt als Naxxramas recycelt wurde. Als Schüler hat man sich damals 6 Tage die Woche im Progress durch Naxxramas gequält um sich die Erfolge zu "verdienen".  In WotLK wurde das mit einem Schlag ins Gesicht zerstört und ich habe heulend das Spiel deinstalliert und mein Abo gekündigt.

So Sachen wie Gearscore wo es dann heißt Equipt>Skill haben dem Spiel den Todesstoß verpasst als ich es noch einmal mit meinem Tankpaladin später versuchen wollte aber man meint mein Gearscore sei nicht hoch genug...was soviel heißt wie ich wäre ein "Noob". Es tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen aber wenn mich dann so Ahnungslose mit dem Quatsch volllabern reicht es. 

Soviel dazu das ich WoW Hasse. Ich würde es eher als "Hass-Liebe" bezeichnen. Classic/BC ist Top alles danach ist Flop.


----------



## Magera (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Kurz um, du magst halt keine Veränderung.
Schade.


----------



## Laudian (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Bitte keine weiteren Diskussionen zum Thema Privatserver etc, das hat nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Basti1988 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Bitte keine weiteren Diskussionen zum Thema Privatserver etc, das hat nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun.
> 
> MfG
> Laudian



Entschuldige ich werde es nicht mehr erwähnen. 

** Edit: Ich finde es schade das mein vorheriger Beitrag gelöscht wurde **


----------



## Laudian (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Nochmal:
Unterlasst bitte diese Diskussion darüber, ob WoW früher besser war als heute, darum geht es hier nicht.


----------



## hazelol (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

also keine diskussion über privatserver, und keine erklärungen wie wow früher war und wie es heute ist. sind aber zwei unterschiedliche dinge, über die dann nicht diskutiert werden soll.


----------



## Laudian (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Nun, hier geht es auch nicht um Ferraris, Porsches und Autobahnen. Wenn ich alle Sachen aufzählen würde, um die es hier nicht geht, bräuchte ich eine ganze Weile.
Das Threadtitel steht ja oben. Es geht darum, ob es sich heute noch lohnt, mit WoW anzufangen. Dafür ist es ziemlich egal, ob Classic WoW besser war als das heutige oder nicht.


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW auch heute nicht schlecht, aber nicht das selbe Game wie pre Cata.
Seid MoP wird meine Spielzeit immer wehniger.


----------



## Magera (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Das ist ja geschmackssache. völlig oke.
Aber zu behaupten das WoW tot sei, ist irrsinn.

Ich mein WOW erfreut sich derzeit seit MoP wieder einem Hoch an Abos und Spielerzahlen. Tot ist da definitiv nichts.

Ich persönlich muss sagen das ich es besser finde wenn ein Spiel mit der Zeit auch mal veränderungen erfährt. Und ja auch so gravierende Sachen wie Gameplay.
Man stelle sich vor, WOW wäre vom Gameplay immer noch so wie Classic, dann bezweifle ich das es so lange existiert hätte, Weil einige dann auch bloß gesagt hätten " meh das spiel wächst überhaupt nicht, es ist langweilig" usw. Auch bezweifle ich das der Kontent dann soweit wäre wie er aktuell ist.

Ich bin auf jeden fall auf BFA gespannt.


----------



## hazelol (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

eben heute will niemand mehr grinden und 24/7 suchten. ein game muss schnell zugänglich sein.


----------



## etar (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Ich spiele seit bc richtig ( Classic nur mal ein Testaccount). Hab jedes Addon gespielt und geraidet, hatte aber auch meine Pausen wenn es mir zu langweilig wurde. Ich finde Legion war bis jetzt das beste WoW Addon. Blizzard hat das gameplay immer weiter verfeinert und konzentriert, denn das zocken ist ja das was den meisten Leuten Spaß macht. Alles was zuharte Zeitfresser waren oder unnötig ohne Sinn umständlich war wurde rausgenommen. Zu Classic gab es noch soviele sinnlose Probleme die die Leute heute meistens gar nicht mehr kennen. Mythic + ist richtig cool mit Freunden. Und Blizzard hat auch die Fehler von Legion erkannt und in bfa ausgebessert. Es war auch noch in keinem Addon die Klassen so gut gebalanced wie in Legion. Blizzard hat es geschafft das es keine Content Löcher gibt, in Legion kamen alle 77 Tage ein neuer Raid raus und die Zeit zwischen den Addons ist so kurz wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Keyborder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Hi, klinge mich mal ein, wenns recht ist.
Und zwar hab ich mich seit langen mal wieder bei Blizzard angemeldet. Stelle gerade fest, dass Mists of Pandaria und Warlords of Draenor meinem Konto dazu geschrieben steht. Hatte damals lediglich bis Cata gekauft und gespielt.
Kann das sein, dass die zwei genannten als Standardversion dazu gehört?
Bin etwas verwundert. Ist ca 5 Jahre her als ich das letzte mal gespielt habe


----------



## Laudian (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Ja, Blizzard verkauft WoW in 3 Stufen - Hauptspiel, letztes Addon, aktuelles Addon.

Wenn ein neues Addon rauskommt wird das vorletzte einfach Teil des Hauptspiels soweit ich weiß.

Aktuell ist Battle for Azeroth (erscheint im August), letztes war Legion, deswegen gehören Draenor und Pandaria inzwischen zum Hauptspiel.


----------



## Keyborder (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Das ist ne feine Sache 
Danke für die Info. 
Wie sieht das eigtl mit meinen chars aus, existieren die noch, wie stell ich das fest?

€dit:
Hat sich erledigt.
Über die Spieleforen > Charakter ändern hab ich die Übersicht all meiner Charas. Allerdings mit Namensergänzung.
Sehr schön. Wohl nur eingefroren.


----------



## Virikas (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> WoW ist zu einem Single Player Spiel mutiert, wenn du viel Wert auf eine Community legst dann würde ich es lassen.



IMHO falsch.
Du KANNST zwar (fast) alles alleine machen ohne dir eine feste Spielergemeinschaft/Gilde zuzulegen, aber genau das ist ja nicht Sinn eines MMoRPG. Ich für meinen Teil spiele zu 90% wegen meiner Gildies mit denen ich mittlerweile teils über 10 Jahre zusammen dasselbe Game daddel 

Ist aber auch gefühlt eine Generationenfrage, denn die Aussage



hazelol schrieb:


> ein game muss schnell zugänglich sein.



hört man eher von jüngeren Spielern. Wir alten Säcke sind dann zumindest teilweise noch darauf aus, dass man sich mit etwas auch gern mal länger/ausdauernder/intensiver beschäftigen kann und muss, wenn man Spass daran hat.

Zum Thema an sich:
WoW ist nach wie vor Easy to learn, hard to master.
Der Einstieg ist simpel und solang man ein einigermassen dickes Fell hat was geistige und verbale Entgleisungen sog. Mitspieler angeht auch problemlos.
Du wirst an viele Basics sehr gut rangeführt. Der Levelprozess an sich ist -gerade beim allerersten Mal- wirklich gut und wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt sich der Imemrsion in die unzähligen Handlungsstränge (aka Questreihen) hinzugeben auch extrem kurzweilig. (Dass gilt natürlich nicht für langjährige Spieler, die wie ich z.b. mittlerweile über 20 Chars gelevelt hat und daher 50% aller Quests bzw. 100% der Allianzquests auswendig kennt.  )

Kurzweilig heisst aber nicht unbedingt schnell. Wenn du dir wirklich Questtexte durchließt und nicht nur auf den "was muss ich tun, wo muss ich hin, was krieg ich dafür" part schaust bist du locker 200+ Spielstunden beschäftigt um alle Gebiete und die darin enthaltenen Questreihen zu spielen. Welches aktuelle Spiel bietet dir 200+ Content VOR dem Endgame? Und dazu musst du noch nichtmal einen einzigen Schlachtzug von innen gesehen haben


----------



## hazelol (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

naja ich geh jetzt auch auf die 30 zu. und ich finde ein spiel muss schnell zugänglich sein damit es nicht direkt wieder weg gelegt wird. wenn es keine einführungen gibt, und es komplexe mechaniken beinhaltet die ich erst im netz nachlesen muss dann hört es schon auf. aber eigentlich bezog sich die aussage darauf, das ein wow im stil von classic wow heute keinen erfolg mehr haben würde. der großteil des contents war einfach hinter einem endlosen grind und der abhängigkeit an viele andere mitspieler verbunden. sowas will keiner mehr.  man hat immer weniger freizeit und in dieser zeit die man sich dann gönnen kann, will man idr direkt los legen mit dingen die interessant sind. 

und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, für den high warlord oder grand marshal musste man nahezu 24/7 alteracc valley grinden. dazu kommt dann noch das man nichtmal wirklich gut sein musste. das ist kein gutes oder interessantes game design. genauso wenig wie 40 leute zusammen zu bekommen die ewigkeiten gear grinden mussten um durch naxx zu laufen.  das ist auch der grund wieso naxx kaum jem geclear hat. nicht weil es so schwer war und die bosse so krass designed waren. 

das heutige wow ist einfach viel vielseitiger und bietet jedem etwas, dem hardcore grinder der stets auf maxed out aus ist, und eben dem leuten, die nach feierabend gemütlich eine runde daddeln wollen und jeden content sehen können. 

ich bin ein fan von wow, auch wen wod der letzte müll war und legion den reiz verloren hat, bfa wird wieder gedaddelt, hab auch einen beta key aber will mich eigentlich nicht spoilern^^

ich bin ein freund von komplexen mechaniken theorycrafting und min/max, aber wenn intensiver und ausdauernder bedeutet, ich muss einfach mehr zeit aufwenden, dann bin ich wohl eher ein junggebliebener, weil solche mechniken sind mmn. lame


----------



## Magera (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*

Du hast nen Beta Key und nutzt ihn nicht? sauerrei!


----------



## Virikas (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: WOW - Lohnt es sich überhaupt?*



hazelol schrieb:


> naja ich geh jetzt auch auf die 30 zu.



Sag ich ja.. du Küken  



hazelol schrieb:


> und ich finde ein spiel muss schnell zugänglich sein damit es nicht direkt wieder weg gelegt wird. wenn es keine einführungen gibt, und es komplexe mechaniken beinhaltet die ich erst im netz nachlesen muss dann hört es schon auf.



Jein. Kommt denke ich sehr aufs Genre an. 
Spilet in Sachen WoW aber keine Rolle, weil sowohl Einführung als auch Langzeitmotivation ja durchaus vorhanden sind.



> aber eigentlich bezog sich die aussage darauf, das ein wow im stil von classic wow heute keinen erfolg mehr haben würde. der großteil des contents war einfach hinter einem endlosen grind und der abhängigkeit an viele andere mitspieler verbunden.



Auch hier jein. Du redest vom reinen Gruppencontent (Raid, Arena, BG) und da gebe ich dir recht. 
Aber wie oben geschrieben sollte man eben den reinen Levelcontent nicht abtun, solange man von wirklich neuen Spielern (oder Horde <-> Ally Wechseln) redet. Denn dann hat man je Fraktion locker 200+ Stunden Spielerlerbnisse für die man weder Grinden noch mit anderen was machen muss. Das dann ggf. noch *12 Klassen wenn man sich alle ansehen will und ggf. sogar 36 Klassenspecs wenn man sich die alle ansehen will. Da ist also mehr als genug "einfacher" Content außerhalb von Gruppenspielmechaniken.

[/quote]sowas will keiner mehr.  man hat immer weniger freizeit und in dieser zeit die man sich dann gönnen kann, will man idr direkt los legen mit dingen die interessant sind. [/quote]

Das definiert jeder anders. Ich hab auch jetzt noch Spass mit einem neuen Char von vorne anzufangen. Zwar nie als Main, aber um einfach was anders zu sehen.
Interessant und Spassig definiert jeder für sich selbst 



> und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, für den high warlord oder grand marshal musste man nahezu 24/7 alteracc valley grinden.


Da hast nu aber auch gerade eine extreme Grindvariante rausgesucht. Was für das gesamte Vanilla PvP gilt 



> das ist kein gutes oder interessantes game design. genauso wenig wie 40 leute zusammen zu bekommen die ewigkeiten gear grinden mussten um durch naxx zu laufen.  das ist auch der grund wieso naxx kaum jem geclear hat. nicht weil es so schwer war und die bosse so krass designed waren.



Auch hier jein.
Natürlich war der organisatorische Aufwand schon krass. Wir hatten nen 60 Leute Kader und aktiv im Raid 40 Spieler + 2 externe Ansager als Raidlead. 
Klar war das Aufwand aus der Hölle. Aber dafür hat man da auch IRL Leute kennengelernt und Freundschaften geschlossen.
Etwas was IMHO in den ganzen aktuellen Spielen einfach auch aufgrund des anonymen Spielprinzips so gut wie nicht mehr vorkommt.
Und ja.. Rein mechanisch waren die Bosse weit weniger anspruchsvoll als aktuelle Begegnungen. Und Resi Farmen war jetzt auch nicht wirklich spannend. Mats für die Craftresi zu farmen, daraus was herstellen und somit aktiv ohne RNG Elemente für Verbesserungen sorgen zu können hingegen schon. Etwas was ich heute wiederum vermisse.



> das heutige wow ist einfach viel vielseitiger und bietet jedem etwas, dem hardcore grinder der stets auf maxed out aus ist, und eben dem leuten, die nach feierabend gemütlich eine runde daddeln wollen und jeden content sehen können.



Klar.. >10 Jahre Entwicklunsgzeit bringen Vielseitigkeit fast zwangsläufig mit 



> ich bin ein fan von wow, auch wen wod der letzte müll war und legion den reiz verloren hat, bfa wird wieder gedaddelt, hab auch einen beta key aber will mich eigentlich nicht spoilern^^



WoD war in vielen Belangen gar nicht schlecht. Aber das ist zu einem großen Teil einfach ne Geschmacksfrage.
Beta Access hab ich auch und wenn ich mir die Entwicklung meiner Klasse / meines aktuellen Specs ansehe, dann hab ich das allererste Mal das Gefühl, dass ich keinen Bock drauf hab, dass das kommt 



> ich bin ein freund von komplexen mechaniken theorycrafting und min/max, aber wenn intensiver und ausdauernder bedeutet, ich muss einfach mehr zeit aufwenden, dann bin ich wohl eher ein junggebliebener, weil solche mechniken sind mmn. lame



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Min/Maxing ist immer zeitaufwendig. Ob das nun grinden und auf RNG hoffen bedeutet oder "simples" Verbessern seiner eigenen Spielleistung.
Muss ja noch nichtmal eine komplexere Mechanik sein. Reicht ja schon, wenn man lernt schneller und besser auf die Umgebung zu reagieren ohne dabei seine Rolle (DPS/Tank/Heal) zu vernachlässigen.


----------

